# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Συστηματική κατανάλωση αλκοόλ

## Vounoola

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι καινούργια στο forum. Είμαι 40 χρόνων, παντρεμένη, με 2 ανήλικα κοριτσάκια. Ο σύζυγός μου είναι άνεργος εδώ και 9 μήνες. Προς το παρόν δεν έχουμε οικονομικό πρόβλημα αφενός διότι πήρε μια καλή αποζημίωση ο σύζυγός, αφετέρου διότι δεν πληρώνουμε ενοίκιο κι εγώ εργάζομαι. 
Ο σύζυγος ψάχνει για δουλειά αλλά δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχει βρει κάτι. 
Εγώ τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια περίπου ξεκίνησα να πίνω όταν επέστρεφα σπίτι. Τότε ο σύζυγος εργαζόταν από το σπίτι. Η δυσαρέσκειά μου για την ακαταστασία του σπιτιού σε συνδυασμό με την καραντίνα με εξώθησαν στη μέτρια κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Παράλληλα με ένα μεταπτυχιακό κι ένα επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο που είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει από το 2019 η ανάγκη για αλκοόλ έγινε εντονότερη. Είχα αδειάσει θυμάμαι όλη την κάβα του σπιτιού. Κατέληξα 2-3 φορές να πάω στο σεμινάριο μεθυσμένη.
Τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνο σχεδόν 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα πίνω 4 μπύρες των 500ml. Ο ψυχίατρος που ήδη με παρακολουθούσε εδώ και χρόνια λόγω κατάθλιψης με αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο, συνάδελφό του, για αγωγή διακοπής του αλκοόλ. 
Ο τελευταίος μου έδωσε τα Selincro, σε συνδυασμό με τα Brintellix που έπαιρνα ήδη για την κατάθλιψη. 
Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα ούτε καν να μειώσω την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ και συγκεκριμένα μπύρας. Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω κι άλλες εμπειρίες μήπως βοηθηθώ. 
Ευχαριστώ!

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι καινούργια στο forum. Είμαι 40 χρόνων, παντρεμένη, με 2 ανήλικα κοριτσάκια. Ο σύζυγός μου είναι άνεργος εδώ και 9 μήνες. Προς το παρόν δεν έχουμε οικονομικό πρόβλημα αφενός διότι πήρε μια καλή αποζημίωση ο σύζυγός, αφετέρου διότι δεν πληρώνουμε ενοίκιο κι εγώ εργάζομαι. 
Ο σύζυγος ψάχνει για δουλειά αλλά δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχει βρει κάτι. 
Εγώ τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια περίπου ξεκίνησα να πίνω όταν επέστρεφα σπίτι. Τότε ο σύζυγος εργαζόταν από το σπίτι. Η δυσαρέσκειά μου για την ακαταστασία του σπιτιού σε συνδυασμό με την καραντίνα με εξώθησαν στη μέτρια κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Παράλληλα με ένα μεταπτυχιακό κι ένα επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο που είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει από το 2019 η ανάγκη για αλκοόλ έγινε εντονότερη. Είχα αδειάσει θυμάμαι όλη την κάβα του σπιτιού. Κατέληξα 2-3 φορές να πάω στο σεμινάριο μεθυσμένη.
Τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνο σχεδόν 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα πίνω 4 μπύρες των 500ml. Ο ψυχίατρος που ήδη με παρακολουθούσε εδώ και χρόνια λόγω κατάθλιψης με αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο, συνάδελφό του, για αγωγή διακοπής του αλκοόλ. 
Ο τελευταίος μου έδωσε τα Selincro, σε συνδυασμό με τα Brintellix που έπαιρνα ήδη για την κατάθλιψη. 
Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα ούτε καν να μειώσω την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ και συγκεκριμένα μπύρας. Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω κι άλλες εμπειρίες μήπως βοηθηθώ. 
Ευχαριστώ!

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι καινούργια στο forum. Είμαι 40 χρόνων, παντρεμένη, με 2 ανήλικα κοριτσάκια. Ο σύζυγός μου είναι άνεργος εδώ και 9 μήνες. Προς το παρόν δεν έχουμε οικονομικό πρόβλημα αφενός διότι πήρε μια καλή αποζημίωση ο σύζυγός, αφετέρου διότι δεν πληρώνουμε ενοίκιο κι εγώ εργάζομαι. 
Ο σύζυγος ψάχνει για δουλειά αλλά δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχει βρει κάτι. 
Εγώ τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια περίπου ξεκίνησα να πίνω όταν επέστρεφα σπίτι. Τότε ο σύζυγος εργαζόταν από το σπίτι. Η δυσαρέσκειά μου για την ακαταστασία του σπιτιού σε συνδυασμό με την καραντίνα με εξώθησαν στη μέτρια κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Παράλληλα με ένα μεταπτυχιακό κι ένα επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο που είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει από το 2019 η ανάγκη για αλκοόλ έγινε εντονότερη. Είχα αδειάσει θυμάμαι όλη την κάβα του σπιτιού. Κατέληξα 2-3 φορές να πάω στο σεμινάριο μεθυσμένη.
Τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνο σχεδόν 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα πίνω 4 μπύρες των 500ml. Ο ψυχίατρος που ήδη με παρακολουθούσε εδώ και χρόνια λόγω κατάθλιψης με αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο, συνάδελφό του, για αγωγή διακοπής του αλκοόλ. 
Ο τελευταίος μου έδωσε τα Selincro, σε συνδυασμό με τα Brintellix που έπαιρνα ήδη για την κατάθλιψη. 
Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα ούτε καν να μειώσω την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ και συγκεκριμένα μπύρας. Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω κι άλλες εμπειρίες μήπως βοηθηθώ. 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nikos2

καλησπερα, δεν εχω να σας γραψω για καποια δικια μου εμπειρια σχετικα με αυτο ομως ο μπαμπας μου επινε αρκετα οταν ηταν μικρος στην δουλεια και γυρνουσε αρκετα μεθυσμενος σπιτι, ετσι καποια στιγμη με μια αφορμη πλακωσε στους μπατσους την μανα μου και παρολιγον να χωρισουν. ομως σαν χαρακτηρας ηταν δυνατος και αποφασισε να μην δεν ξαναπιει αλκοολ απο τοτε.
θελω να πω οτι εαν εχετε την θεληση μπορητε να το κοψετε αμεσως.
αυτα τα λιγα...
ΥΓ μπυρες επινε περιπου 8-10

----------


## Vounoola

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας.

----------


## Macgyver

το selincro ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο, δεν ειναι ευκολο να διακοψεις το αλκοολ, 3 στους 100 το καταφερνουν χωρις εξωτερικη βοηθεια , και σε μια ειδικο που ειχα παει μουπε οτι το αλκοολ ειναι 3 φορες δυσκολοτερο απο την διακοπη του αλκοολ, ναι ειναι θεμα θελησης ,αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ θεληση ....

πρεπει να βλεπεις το αλκοολ σαν εχθρο σου , που θελει να σε καταστρεψει..................

επινα γυρω στα 300 λιτρα αλκοολ/χρονο ( κρασι ) , κρατουσα ημερολογιο......το selincro δεν σε εμπδιζει να πιεις μπυρες , μονο πιο ' σκληρα ' ποτα , ακομα και κρασι.....

----------


## Vounoola

MacGyver, ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα selincro δεν τα παίρνω σωστά. Ο γιατρός μου είπε να παίρνω 1 την ημέρα κάθε μεσημέρι ώστε να με καλύπτει το απόγευμα. Μέσα όμως στις οδηγίες του λέει να το παίρνουμε 2 ώρες πριν την προβλεπόμενη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Είχα ρωτήσει το γιατρό μου κι επέμενε να παίρνω σταθερά 1 την ημέρα άσχετα με την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. 
Επίσης, όταν λες εξωτερική βοήθεια, εννοείς ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## mindcrime

Πριν από κάποια χρόνια έπινα 7-8 μπυρες σε 4 ώρες και πιο γρήγορα κάθε μέρα και όχι στο τόσο. Τι έγινε και την έκοψα; Πήρα πολλά κιλά, έκανα τεράστια κοιλιά και την έκοψα μαχαίρι βέβαια έχω κόψει και άλλα μαχαίρι στην ζωή μου το τσιγάρο, την κόκα, τα γλυκά, το αλεύρι, ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα. Είμαι τέτοιος τύπος εγώ, κλειδώνω τον εγκέφαλο μου σε κάτι και λέω μέσα μου θα κάνω αυτό ό,τι και να γίνει. Είχα βάλει στόχο όμως για τον εαυτό μου. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει την δική του ψυχική δύναμη. Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ πως αν κάποιος θέσει έναν ρεαλιστικό στόχο μπορεί να καταφέρει ό,τι θέλει. Αλλά πρέπει να βάλει κάποιον ρεαλιστικό στόχο, τον οποίο να θέλει να τον κατακτήσει. Από εκεί και πέρα όλα είναι εύκολα. Το θεμα είναι αν μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον στόχο!

Πως τα έκοψα; Βασικά την κόκα την έκοψα πρώτη οπότε εκεί σημείωσα μία νίκη, αλλά το αλκοολ δεν το είχα κόψει, εκεί έπινα τις 7-8 μπύρες μιλάμε για κάθε μέρα. Ε κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησα να κάνω πολεμικές τέχνες που με αλλάξανε σαν άνθρωπο, όχι μόνο έκοψα το αλκοολ ή γενικά άλλαξε η καθημερινότητα μου, άλλαξε ο χαρακτήρας μου. Για παράδειγμα ήμουν εγωιστής, ενώ πλέον δεν είμαι. Παλαιότερα αντιδρούσα σε κάτι, ενώ τώρα ανταποκρίνομαι σε κάτι. Για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος παλαιά ήταν έτοιμος να με προκαλέσει σε κάτι θα αντιδρούσα άμεσα, πλέον δεν αντιδρώ αλλά ανταποκρίνομαι στο εκάστοτε συμβάν που μου συμβαίνει, δηλαδή δίνω τον χρόνο στον εαυτό μου να σκέφτει και να πράξει την καλύτερη εναλλακτική λύση που έχει, στην αντίδραση λειτουργείς αυθόρμητα βάση των χαρακτηριστικών που έχει η προσωπικότητα σου. 

Εχω κάνει δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου εσωτερικά το οποίο δεν το ήξερα πως συνέβαινε, το διαπίστωσα μετά από καιρό ότι έγινε αυτό, όταν ξεκίνησα κάτι για να φτιάξω το σώμα μου και μέσα από αυτό, άλλαξα την ζωή μου. Από αυτά που έχω καταλάβει λοιπόν, θα σου πω πως τελικώς για να πετύχεις κάτι, πρέπει να έχεις ένα ρεαλιστικό στόχο, την θέληση να πετύχεις αυτό το στόχο και τέλος το βασικότερο όλων την υπομονή, να το πετύχεις. Εσύ για παράδειγμα πήρες ένα μεταπτυχιακό που για να το πάρεις διένυσες ολόκληρο μαραθώνιο. Πηγες σχολείο, επέλεξες το προπτυχιακό σου, έκανες άλλο μαραθώνιο εκεί, το πήρες και μετά άλλος μαραθωνιος το μεταπτυχιακό. 3 στόχοι δεν ήταν αυτοί, που τους ήθελες και είχες την υπομονή για να τους πετύχεις; 
Ετσι ακριβώς είναι και αυτό που σου περιέγραψα παραπάνω!

----------


## Macgyver

> MacGyver, ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα selincro δεν τα παίρνω σωστά. Ο γιατρός μου είπε να παίρνω 1 την ημέρα κάθε μεσημέρι ώστε να με καλύπτει το απόγευμα. Μέσα όμως στις οδηγίες του λέει να το παίρνουμε 2 ώρες πριν την προβλεπόμενη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Είχα ρωτήσει το γιατρό μου κι επέμενε να παίρνω σταθερά 1 την ημέρα άσχετα με την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. 
> Επίσης, όταν λες εξωτερική βοήθεια, εννοείς ψυχοθεραπεία?


το selincro kala σου λεει ο γιατρος , 1 /μερα , τοσο σεμποδιζει να πιεις και να ' φτιαχτεις ' οποτε δεν εχεις διαθεση να πιειας .....................με την εξωτερικη βοηθεια εννοω ΑΑ , και οτιδηποτε σχετικο, αν σε βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια , καντηνα ................το selincro το θεωρω μεγαλη βοηθεια .....

----------


## Vounoola

Το μεταπτυχιακό δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα. Κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία τα τελευταία χρόνια με η χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Αυτή την περίοδο παίρνω τα Brintellix. Δυστυχώς καπνίζω κιόλας οπότε οι μπύρες συνδυάζονται άριστα με το κάπνισμα. 
Είχα ξεκινήσει μια αγαπημένη αθλητική δραστηριότητα, την παράτησα, μετά ξεκίνησα χορό, τον παράτησα κι αυτόν.
Πρόσφατα άλλαξα δουλειά γεγονός που με βοήθησε ψυχολογικά, όχι όμως τόσο ώστε να περιορίσω έστω και λίγο την κατανάλωση μπύρας. 
Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι έκανα πράγματα για να βελτιωθεί η κατάστασή μου ωστόσο δεν ήταν αρκετά. Θέλει να το πάρεις απόφαση, μόνο που εγώ δεν τα καταφέρνω. Εννοείται ότι έχω πάρει και πολλά κιλά κι αυτό δε μου αρέσει καθόλου. 
Πρόσφατα απευθύνθηκα σε διαιτολόγο αλλά....οι μπύρες....μπύρες....

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι κάτι σε χαλάει, υπάρχει ένα κενό και το γεμίζεις με το αλκοόλ; Αν αλλάξεις λίγο ρουτίνα, βρεις κάτι να σε γεμίζει, δεν θα το έχεις τόσο ανάγκη. Λες π.χ. για δουλειά και οικογένεια και το μεταπτυχιακό, αλλά τι άλλο κάνεις στην καθημερινότητά σου; Αφού ο σύζυγος δεν δουλεύει, σίγουρα έχεις το περιθώριο να ασχοληθείς λιγάκι με τον εαυτό σου, να έχεις λίγο ποιοτικό προσωπικό χρόνο. Μήπως να αναδιοργανώσεις αυτό το κομμάτι λίγο;

----------


## mindcrime

> Το μεταπτυχιακό δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα. Κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία τα τελευταία χρόνια με η χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Αυτή την περίοδο παίρνω τα Brintellix. Δυστυχώς καπνίζω κιόλας οπότε οι μπύρες συνδυάζονται άριστα με το κάπνισμα. 
> Είχα ξεκινήσει μια αγαπημένη αθλητική δραστηριότητα, την παράτησα, μετά ξεκίνησα χορό, τον παράτησα κι αυτόν.
> Πρόσφατα άλλαξα δουλειά γεγονός που με βοήθησε ψυχολογικά, όχι όμως τόσο ώστε να περιορίσω έστω και λίγο την κατανάλωση μπύρας. 
> Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι έκανα πράγματα για να βελτιωθεί η κατάστασή μου ωστόσο δεν ήταν αρκετά. Θέλει να το πάρεις απόφαση, μόνο που εγώ δεν τα καταφέρνω. Εννοείται ότι έχω πάρει και πολλά κιλά κι αυτό δε μου αρέσει καθόλου. 
> Πρόσφατα απευθύνθηκα σε διαιτολόγο αλλά....οι μπύρες....μπύρες....


Κοίταξε λίγο το να πάρεις κάτι απόφαση και μόνο στο άκουσμα φαντάζει σαν αγγαρεία. Δηλαδή δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι αλλά εξαναγκάζομαι να το κάνω. Δεν έχει διάρκεια αυτη η σκοπιά αντίληψης γιατί το αντιμετωπίζεις ως αγγαρεία. Θα σου πω χαρακτηριστικά πραγματάκια για να το καταλάβεις γιατί πρέπει να τα δεις διαφορετικά λίγο τα πράγματα. Αν εγώ για παράδειγμα αντιμετώπιζα το ζίου ζίτσου ως αγγαρεία ή ως κάτι που αποτελεί τροχοπέδη στην ζωή μου θα έπρεπε την ίδια στιγμή να σταματήσω. Εγώ δεν το είδα ως αγγαρεία, το είδα ώς ένα μακροχρόνιο μέσο για να καλυτερεύσει η καθημερινότητα μου. Για παράδειγμα ήμουν 100+ και δεν μου άρεσε ο εαυτός μου όταν τον κοίταζα στον καθρέφτη. Δηλαδή δεν τα είχα καλά εγώ, δεν με ένοιαζε πως θα με έβλεπαν οι άλλοι, με τον εαυτό μου. 

Στεναχωριόμουν για αυτό που ήμουν. Μου προκαλούσε θλίψη παρόλα αυτά όμως καπνίζα 2 πακετάκια τσιγάρα και έπινα και 7-8 μπύρες, έτρωγα και τα σουβλάκια ή τη πίτσα μου και έτρωγα και δύο γλυκά. Από την μία το σκεφτόμουν πως έπρεπε να αλλάξω έτσι αμυδρά, μου περνάγε από το μυαλό ότι οκ δεν πάει άλλο, αλλά από την άλλη έδινα στον εαυτό μου το ελαφρυντικό του σιγά σιγά θα το κάνω, αναβλητικότητα λέγεται αυτό. Και οι περισσότεροι που πάσχουν από ψυχιατρικές ασθένειες, έχουν μία τάση αναβλητικότητας. Δεν κάνει εύκολα κάποιος το βήμα. Αυτή η αναβλητικότητα όμως σου τον τρώει τον χρόνο, γιατί πρόσεξε το ότι εγώ αποφάσισα να πάω σε σχολή, δεν σημαίνει πως ωραία ξεκινάω και κάνω ότι κάνουν οι άλλοι. Οχι δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί αυτό, δεν θα κάνει κάποιος ούτε το 10% της προπονησης που κάνουν ολοι οι άλλοι την ίδια ώρα μαζί σου. Δεν γίνεται, είναι άδικο καταρχήν για εκείνους, δηλαδή εκείνοι που προπονούνται 2-3-5 ή και περισσότερα χρόνια εχουν το χαζό σώμα και εγώ έχω το έξυπνο που θα πάω και θα κάνω την προπονηση τους κατευθείαν; ( Θυμασαι τι έγραψα παραπάνω για τον εγωισμό; να πως φεύγει ο εγωισμός με το χρόνο). Οπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, θα πρέπει πριν ξεκινήσεις κάτι να το δεις ως μακροχρόνιο αν και εφόσον σου αρέσει αυτό. Αν δεν σου αρέσει λες θα το δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε. 

Αν όμως σου αρέσει, πρέπει να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου στην διαδικασία να το δει μακροπρόθεσμα. Αυτός που το αντιμετωπίζει ως κάτι μακροπρόθεσμο, αποδέχεται πως θα είναι κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας του, δηλαδή θα το κάνει μέχρι να πεθάνει ή να του πει ο καρδιολόγος όταν θα περνάει τις ετήσιες εξετάσεις ξέρεις δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις άλλο για τον α ή β λόγο. Αυτός που το κάνει ως επένδυση στον εαυτό του, στο να είναι καλά, πηγαίνει πάντα με την νοοτροπία, μου αρέσει, με ενδιαφέρει, θα προσέχω στο μάθημα τι λέει ο δάσκαλος ή η δασκάλα ή οι παλαιοτεροι συναθλητές και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω όσο μπορώ. Αυτός που το βλέπει έτσι, θα την πάρει αυτή την περίφημη μαύρη ζώνη γιατί είναι το μοναδικό που δεν τον ενδιαφέρει. Εκείνος που θα πει εγώ θα πάω να πάρω την μαύρη ζώνη δεν θα την πάρει ποτέ γιατί δεν το προσεγγίζει με το σωστό τρόπο. Δεν το κάνει για αυτόν, το κάνει για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από τον ίδιο και θα τα παρατήσει σύντομα. Ξέρεις μόνο ποια κατηγορία μπορεί να πάρει μαύρη ζώνη χωρίς να το θέλει; Τα παιδάκια γιατί το επεδίωξαν οι γονείς και το παιδάκι θα κάνει ότι του πούνε. Βέβαια τα παιδάκια σύντομα το βλέπουν σαν παιχνίδι γιατί πραγματικά τα πλάθουν να το βλέπουν ως διασκέδαση οπότε το παιδάκι αφού μάθει να θέλει να είναι εκεί στο γυμναστήριο, θα την πάρει. 

Οι μεγάλοι δεν είμαστε έτσι σαν τα παιδάκια. Εμείς πρέπει να κάνουμε ολόκληρη προεργασία με τον εαυτό μας ωστέ να μπούμε στο χώρο. Να δούμε τι θα πάρουμε σε όλο αυτό το ταξίδι αλλά να μην αφήσουμε την ανυπομονησία, να μας βγάλει εκτός και ο εγωισμός.

Εγώ είμαι 45 άνδρας φαντάσου τώρα να έρχεται πχ η 35χρονη που κάνει 5 χρόνια και να λέω από μέσα μου μετά από 20 μέρες προπονησεις, έλα μωρέ γυναίκα είναι θα την κερδίσω για πλάκα σιγά. Και να μπαίνουμε σε αγώνα μεταξύ μας και να παραδίνομαι 32 φορές σε 5 λεπτά που ήταν ο γύρος. Αν λοιπόν δεν είχα κάνει την προεργασία και δεν το έβλεπα μακροπρόθεσμα θα με κυρίευε ο εγωισμός μου και θα τα παρατούσα. Δεν το είδα έτσι όμως, απεναντίας ειπα μεσα μου μήπως να αλλάξουμε την διατροφή και να κόψουμε και το αλκοόλ, γιατί δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αυτός ο συνδυασμός; Ετσι έκοψα τη μασα και το αλκοόλ. Ε μετά ήρθε η σειρά του τσιγάρου... 

Μην το δεις σαν αλλαγή και σου κάνει το παιχνίδι το μυαλό και το εκλάβεις σαν αγγαρεία. Μην πας να τα κάνεις όλα μαζί, απλώς σκέψου τι μπορείς να κάνεις σαν δραστηριότητα μακροπρόθεσμα για την δραστηριότητα, όχι για τα παρελκόμενα της, του στυλ να κανω κοιλιακούς, να χάσω το λίπος, να σταματήσω να καπνιζω, να σταματήσω να πίνω. Επικεντρώσου στην δραστηριότητα την οποία θα την κάνεις ανελλιπώς όχι αγγαρεία, αλλά επειδή σου αρέσει και η ίδια η δραστηριότητα θα σου δείξει μετά το δρόμο...

----------


## Lord of Light

Εγω πίνω μπύρες χωρις αλκοολ. 0.0% Πλακα πλακα εχω ψιλοεθιστει. Αλλά δεν αγγιζω αλκοολ λογω φαρμακων. Εχω πολυ καιρο να πιω αλκοολ.

----------


## Nightshark

Εγώ πίνω κάνα Monsters energy drink κ κάνα καφεδάκι ¹ ανά ημέρα

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ πίνω κάνα Monsters energy drink κ κάνα καφεδάκι ¹ ανά ημέρα


ενα -δυο καφεδακια μου φτθιαχνουν την διαθεση , δεν μου προκαλουν αγχος , αγχολυση μου προκαλουν , το θεωρω το καλυτερο μη φαρκακευτικο φαρμακο, αλλα οτι πιω , το πινω μεχρι τις 15.00 μμ, μετα επηρρεαζει τον υπνο μου ...monster δεν εχω παρει ,, δν μαρεσουν αυτα τα χημικα ....

----------


## Macgyver

> MacGyver, ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα selincro δεν τα παίρνω σωστά. Ο γιατρός μου είπε να παίρνω 1 την ημέρα κάθε μεσημέρι ώστε να με καλύπτει το απόγευμα. Μέσα όμως στις οδηγίες του λέει να το παίρνουμε 2 ώρες πριν την προβλεπόμενη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. Είχα ρωτήσει το γιατρό μου κι επέμενε να παίρνω σταθερά 1 την ημέρα άσχετα με την κατανάλωση αλκοόλ. 
> Επίσης, όταν λες εξωτερική βοήθεια, εννοείς ψυχοθεραπεία?


καλυτερα να το παιρνεις την αναμενομενη ωρα καταναλωση αλκοολ, παντως για 1-1,5 μερα , δεν σε πιανει το αλκοολ.οποτε δεν συντρεχει λογος να πιεις , πιθανον να σου φερει το selincro καποια αναγουλα η ταση για εμετο, οποτε οντως δεν θελεις να πιεις γιατι δεν ειναι σε καλη καταστσαση το στομαχι , σιγουρα οχι για ποτο, τοπαιρνα και το ξερω....τι ψυχοθεραπεια οσο παιρνεις το selincro, σου χαλαει το στομαχι ..ειτε το αλκοολ, ειτε ο συνδυασμοες αλκοολ και selincro ..........to προβλημα ειναι μολις σταματησεις το selincro, τοδινουν και στα κνττρα αποτοξινωσης , δεν μπορεις να το παιρνεις εσαει , ευχομαο απο την κρδια μου να ξεπερασεις αυτο το υπουλο αλκοολ.....καλη επιτυχια ...

----------


## Vounoola

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ολ@ς για τις απαντήσεις σας! Είναι εξαιρετικά βοηθητικές.

----------


## Vounoola

Το Πάσχα είναι η χειρότερη γιορτή για'μενα. Έχω πιει για όλους μαζί...η ηλίθια. Αντί να σκέφτομαι τα παιδάκια μου, σκέφτομαι τις μπύρες...
Έχω βρει τι με χαλάει. Δε διορθώνεται όμως από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Θέλει καθημερινές μικρές μάχες, τις οποίες όμως δε μπορώ να δώσω χωρίς τις μπύρες μου.
Κοιτάζω τα όμορφα, χαρούμενα προσωπάκια τους και λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι είμαι μια βλαμμένη μαμά. Προσπαθώ να πιαστώ από την αθωότητά τους και να πω στον πανηλίθιο εαυτό μου ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτήν την κατρακύλα.

----------


## Vounoola

Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος να μου πει 2 λόγια;

----------


## Cmos

Καταλαβαίνω πως είσαι σε μία δύσκολη κατάσταση, όπως πολλοί απο εμάς.
Μην το βάζεις κάτω και μην τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου.
Όσο δύσκολο και αν σου είναι, προσπάθησε να κόψεις το αλκοόλ.
Όχι μόνο είναι ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα, δεν σε αφήνει να λύσεις και τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα.
Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με το "Έχω βρει τι με χαλάει". Αν θες, γίνε συγκεκριμένη.

----------


## Macgyver

> το selincro ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο, δεν ειναι ευκολο να διακοψεις το αλκοολ, 3 στους 100 το καταφερνουν χωρις εξωτερικη βοηθεια , και σε μια ειδικο που ειχα παει μουπε οτι το αλκοολ ειναι 3 φορες δυσκολοτερο απο την διακοπη του αλκοολ, ναι ειναι θεμα θελησης ,αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ θεληση ....
> 
> πρεπει να βλεπεις το αλκοολ σαν εχθρο σου , που θελει να σε καταστρεψει..................
> 
> επινα γυρω στα 300 λιτρα αλκοολ/χρονο ( κρασι ) , κρατουσα ημερολογιο......το selincro δεν σε εμπδιζει να πιεις μπυρες , μονο πιο ' σκληρα ' ποτα , ακομα και κρασι.....


ηθελα να γραψω οτι το αλκοολ ειναι 3 φορες δυσκολοτερο απο την διακοπη του τσιγαρου.......

----------


## Vounoola

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Έχω κατάθλιψη, βλέπω ψυχίατρο και ψυχολόγο. Παίρνω 2 ladose την ημέρα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι, όπως μου έχει πει κι ο ψυχίατρος, το αλκοόλ αναστέλλει τη δράση του ladose.

----------


## aeolus74

γιατί δεν πας σε κάποια δομή του ΚΕΘΕΑ;

----------


## Vounoola

Το είχα ψάξει για τους Ανώνυμους Αλκοολικούς. 
Προτίμησα τελικά να ξεκινήσω συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο (παράλληλα με τις επισκέψεις στον ψυχίατρο).

----------


## Macgyver

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Έχω κατάθλιψη, βλέπω ψυχίατρο και ψυχολόγο. Παίρνω 2 ladose την ημέρα.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι, όπως μου έχει πει κι ο ψυχίατρος, το αλκοόλ αναστέλλει τη δράση του ladose.


η καταναλωση αλκοολ θεωρειται συμπτωμα κτθλψης , αλλοι το θεωρουν ανακουφιση απο την μαρτυρικη κτθλψη ........ακομα κι ο Μπετοβεν ειχε παθει κτθλψη τα τευταια 20 χρονια της ζωης του κι εβρισκε ανακουφιση στο αλκοολ ( κρασι επινε ) .....το παραδοξο ειναι οτι επαθε κτθλψη στο απογειο της δοξας του , αρα ουδεις απροσβλητος στην κτθλψη , ουτε ειναι αδυναμια η κτθλψη .......μην το θεωρησεις αυτο σαν δικαιολογια στον εαυτο σου για να συνεχισεις το αλκοολ ......το αλκοολ ειναι κτθλπτικο, το λεω αυτο κι απο ιδιαν πειρα.....τοχω κοψει εντελως τα τελευταια 2 χρονια , και δεν χρειαζομαι πλεον αντικαταθλιπτικα , ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα .....

----------


## Vounoola

Πώς τα κατάφερες και το έκοψες για 2 χρόνια;

----------

